# Zombies Hit and Run



## Mr Unpleasant (May 24, 2006)

Hope you been practicing your hearse driving...Drive your way out of cemetary while dodging the living dead.

Zombies Hit and Run


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

what am I doing wrong..the car won't go.


----------



## NecroBones (Feb 10, 2006)

Looks like you need to click on the game first so the flash object has the focus.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

I tried that, I click, up arrow, car inches forward then stops. Weird.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Ok it works now. Your mouse has to be on the playfield when it loads, then leave it there.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Everytime I try to run it, my IE browser crashes.


----------



## Bodybagging (May 8, 2006)

aha........... I rock! must be all of my previous hearse driving experience!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Got the last key ..was inches from the gate..then dead. Damn.


----------



## Halloween Jokes (May 13, 2016)

This is older than my mummy sitting in that coffin buried 10 years ago


----------

